
Releasing code should be no less harder than making a push to the repository - sztwiorok
https://twitter.com/BuddyGit/status/785820043363938304
======
fonduesf
Does it work with Gitlab?

~~~
codecalm
Sure, It works with Github, Bitbucket and Gitlab

